# Snowblower for my Aunt in her 50's...



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

I've been given the task of purchasing a new snowblower for my aunt. She is 5'4 120lbs. We live near Lake George, NY. Currently she shovels her 2000' driveway. She has an older Simplicity 870s. She said the 870s is too big and heavy for her. I've got $1000 to spend. I think the power/auto steering would be perfect. And two-stage is a must. I've narrowed my choices down to the Ariens Deluxe 24 with auto turn or the Husqvarna ST224P. I am leaning towards the Ariens because I have 3 dealers in about a 10 mile radius. But the Husqvarna has adjustable handles and seems to be more user friendly (based only on youtube videos). I wanted to hear some opinions before I buy something. Sorry for the long post just wanted to give the whole situation. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have only used a Husqvarna ST224P, for a dozen hrs or so and it is a very user friendly blower I did a review on here. I am still using it for my neighbors yard this is the second year and no problems.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/97402-husqvarna-st-224p.htm

I am a Toro guy but very surprized as to how well this one performs and I would buy one if I needed one.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

A grand hmm... how about she keep her blower and pay a local kid that's hungry for some coin to come over and run it for her...? :idea:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Shovels a 650+ yard long driveway:dizzy:
Or do you mean a 2000 sq foot surface?


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Or get a snowmaster 824 which will be the easiest to use 90% of the time, and pay kid to run the 870 for the big storms.


Edit: what's the surface? If gravel this is a bad idea.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

snowmaster 724. End of story. With the money left over she can have many a nice dinners for months


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Toro full size single stage is a good size and move snow good, QXE I think is the model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

IMO I think it would be a good idea to get her behind the controls of them and see if either machine fits her better than the other. 5'4" is not that tall a person and though she might have someone to hire now, they grow up and move which could leave her in the future having to blow the snow herself or move.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - try it out at a dealer first. See if it works out and she's not intimidated with them. Nothing wrong with a quality single stage either..... easier to operate and handle. Just may have to go out a few times in the big dumps. I prefer mine most of the time just because it's faster and we dont often get more than 3 or 4 inches at a time.....


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Snowmaster 724qxe, or the snowmaster 824qxe. Easiest, fastest, lightest, and most user friendly. She will love chasing this thing around, and playing with the quick chute.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I almost had a heart attack myself when I read 2000' driveway? First off, how old is your aunt? But don't let her hear me asking you that. :wink: Is she more than capable of handling the job? Maybe a good nephew could tackle the job for her? Or as someone mentioned, hiring of a plow guy? I am not experienced with what she has been using, as far as size and weight wise, but I would think just about any machine would be a bit heavy for her, no? But I have always been a believer in... letting the machine do the work and just be the guider of the machine...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

pearlfinish said:


> Snowmaster 724qxe, or the snowmaster 824qxe. Easiest, fastest, lightest, and most user friendly. She will love chasing this thing around, and playing with the quick chute.


I agree.


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2016)

I've used my new Ariens Deluxe 24 about six hours now and I wouldn't recommend it for someone who isn't heavy enough to muscle it around a little bit or tall enough to reach over the dash to operate the chute crank. 

For me the best drive speed for lighter events is too fast for the u-turn at the end of a pass. So I turn around with the drive disengaged or down shift before the corner to turn at a slower speed. I may just be a poor driver but the auto turn at the end of a pass isn't what I thought it would be. 

My upper body strength isn't the best and when there's packed snow or ice on the cement under the fresh snow it's a minor workout to keep it straight, nothing major but it isn't like a self propelled lawn mower where you just point and casually walk behind. You need to keep a firm grip on it to keep it going straight. But like I said it's just when the surface under the snow is uneven otherwise it cruises along all Fat, Dumb, and Happy.

I feel like either the chute control is on the wrong side or the interlock needs to be reversed.
Since the drive lever (left side) interlocks to hold the auger lever down (right side) you're forced to stretch across the machine to reach the chute crank (left side) if you don't want to stop every time you need to adjust the discharge direction. I have to change from side to straight twice on every pass and it's a hassle. I'm only 5'8'' and it's a stretch reach across and redirect the chute on the fly. It's easiest to stop the machine and adjust the chute with the left hand but it's not convenient to stop every time. 

The balance is great for lifting the front end to turn the machine but it makes it a little light when blowing so it likes to climb a little in EOD pile but it's nothing to back up and take another bite. It's got plenty of power to do the job.

I think it's a great machine overall but maybe not the right machine in your situation. I'd definitely have anyone size it up in person before buying it.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> ". . . how old is your aunt? . . ."


Let me guess . . . . I bet she's in her 50's ?

(the OP gave us a hint in the Title of the Thread)


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Vermont007 said:


> Let me guess . . . . I bet she's in her 50's ?
> 
> (the OP gave us a hint in the Title of the Thread)


Great, you're checking code for the post. How long is the driveway then:wink:?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

2000' driveway
+
Lake George snow (avg is 60" per yr, almost double what NJ gets)
=
an old plow truck, or paying someone to plow it

Other than maybe a Gravely no small machine can handle that much...one blizzard and it'd be wore out.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

I mis-typed the length of the driveway. It's only about 200' lol sorry. There aren't any neighborhood kids she could hire or nephews either. I have a truck with a plow. But she is VERY independent. Lived alone for 10+ years so she's used to doing everything on her own. I go out of my way to go over and plow every storm but by the time I get over there she already has it done (I work night shifts). I tell her all the time to leave it and I will take care of it but she insists on doing it herself. With the avg snowfall I really wanted to stick with a two stage. I planned on taking her to try out each model but wanted to do some homework before I brought her anywhere.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

e.fisher26 said:


> Toro full size single stage is a good size and move snow good, QXE I think is the model
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what we are talking about. Snowmaster QXE's


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

I will take a look at the QXE's.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

If the ,qxe's not your thing , try out the toro 826 and 826 hd with the trigger steering


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

QXE looks to be about perfect, very easy to use. How will it do on grass? She has a shed that she usually shovels a path to. A couple videos I have seen on grass doesn't look to bad but then I read it's not recommended for grass.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

Also what's the difference between the QXE and the QXR?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

DaBomb6988 said:


> .....She is 5'4 120lbs. We live near Lake George, NY. She has an older Simplicity 870s. She said the 870s is too big and heavy for her......


I know how she feels.I have an Allis Sno-Pro 828 (same as her Simplicity,made by them).I'm also in my 50's, several inches taller than her,over 40 pounds heavier than her,and that Allis can give me quite a workout.I stand about 5'9",and I've always felt that the handles are way too high for me and makes the machine hard to maneuver.There's no differential and with chains on,it's not any easy machine to turnaround.Kinda' reminds me of a 1970 Mustang Mach-1,great as long as you only have to go in a straight line.


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

DaBomb6988 said:


> QXE looks to be about perfect, very easy to use. How will it do on grass? She has a shed that she usually shovels a path to. A couple videos I have seen on grass doesn't look to bad but then I read it's not recommended for grass.


I would be extremely careful on the grass. With the auger spinning at such a high speed, you really can't afford for it to hit anything hard (like a rock). Besides, with the design of the scraper, I would think it needs to be on a hard surface.



DaBomb6988 said:


> Also what's the difference between the QXE and the QXR?


You might mean "ZXR" instead of "QXR"? If so, the 724 ZXR is the lowest end SnowMaster. It has the smaller 212cc engine (like the 724 QXE), but no quick stick chute control. Instead, the chute control is the old fashioned "reach-over-and-twist-it-by-hand" design.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/snowmaster-724-zxr-36001


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

AbominableSnowman said:


> I would be extremely careful on the grass. With the auger spinning at such a high speed, you really can't afford for it to hit anything hard (like a rock). Besides, with the design of the scraper, I would think it needs to be on a hard surface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh yes I see the difference now! Ok so if she plans on using it on grass what would be an alternative to the QXE?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think the "R" is recoil start only and "E" would have both recoil and electric.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

Any suggestions on an alternative to QXE?


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

DaBomb6988 said:


> Any suggestions on an alternative to QXE?


Toro hd 826 oxe


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Ive used my QXE on the grass to make a path from the shed to the driveway and it worked great. I just made sure the front was tilted back a little bit so that I was not digging into the grass with the auger. Worked great.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The Ariens Deluxe 24 will give her the most robust build quality and throw distance for her dollar. The Toro 826 OE (a good machine for $899 at HD) would likely be the easiest for her to use, however at that price point would lack a much needed headlight. Good luck on your search.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> The Ariens Deluxe 24 will give her the most robust build quality and throw distance for her dollar. The Toro 826 OE (a good machine for $899 at HD) would likely be the easiest for her to use, however at that price point would lack a much needed headlight. Good luck on your search.


I agree the Ariens is a rugged unit. My top pick of the 24" models. Guy I know who owns a snow removal business said they have dropped the Ariens out of the back of trucks. They pick'em up straighten out the chute and back to snowblowing. I just don't want her to buy something to heavy for her to use.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> Ive used my QXE on the grass to make a path from the shed to the driveway and it worked great. I just made sure the front was tilted back a little bit so that I was not digging into the grass with the auger. Worked great.


I watched a few videos where someone used it on grass. And like you said, keep the front tilted a little and it won't dig in.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Wait...you stil haven't boughten her the Snowmaster??:sarcasm:


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm hoping to get her to the dealer to look at one the weekend


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Personal opinion, but long term this is a good machine if you're counting dollars.
I'm an Ariens fan, but not the new ones. Brand new, I'd buy this. The Snowmaster flapper design is nothing new and a bit overblown IMO. 
Toro Powermax 724 OE 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower-37779 - The Home Depot


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

jtclays said:


> I'm an Ariens fan, but not the new ones.


 What don't you like about the new Ariens? I'm not a fan of a shear pin-less system. I'd rather replace a shear pin then have a mangled auger or a broken gearbox.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

jtclays said:


> Personal opinion, but long term this is a good machine if you're counting dollars.
> I'm an Ariens fan, but not the new ones. Brand new, I'd buy this. The Snowmaster flapper design is nothing new and a bit overblown IMO.
> Toro Powermax 724 OE 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower-37779 - The Home Depot


If you used a QXE, you would never give the powermax. TRUST me. Its not overblown


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

NJHonda said:


> If you used a QXE, you would never give the powermax. TRUST me. Its not overblown


It's a flexible "auger" design that takes it's torque from the side. It has no belly pan, it's using a lawnmower drive, if you seriously look at the auger design, you'll see it lacks the ability of a true auger to engage hardened snow pack ...It may appear to be the a new slice of bread, but it's a niche single stage blower with 2 stage handles/controls. Just my opinion, if you think it'll run your drive for 20 years, I'm not going to sway you, nor am I trying to For $50 more you can get a metal center drive auger from the same company that has nearly the same storage size.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

jtclays said:


> It's a flexible "auger" design that takes it's torque from the side. It has no belly pan, it's using a lawnmower drive, if you seriously look at the auger design, you'll see it lacks the ability of a true auger to engage hardened snow pack ...It may appear to be the a new slice of bread, but it's a niche single stage blower with 2 stage handles/controls. Just my opinion, if you think it'll run your drive for 20 years, I'm not going to sway you, nor am I trying to For $50 more you can get a metal center drive auger from the same company that has nearly the same storage size.


Incorrect. Take it from a person who has owned both. The QXE can a will easily rip through hardened packed snow. There truly is not comparison. I can buy any blower I wanted and wanted the fast, easy maneuverability and light weight of the QXE. Two stages just cant move around like a Snowmaster can. Then add in constant blockages and broken sheer pins and broken gearboxes in two stages. No thanks


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

NJHonda said:


> Incorrect. Take it from a person who has owned both. The QXE can a will easily rip through hardened packed snow. There truly is not comparison. I can buy any blower I wanted and wanted the fast, easy maneuverability and light weight of the QXE. Two stages just cant move around like a Snowmaster can. Then add in constant blockages and broken sheer pins and broken gearboxes in two stages. No thanks


I guess you're right NJ, I have no place arguing with your keen logic. I wish you well with your fine machine


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

jtclays said:


> It's a flexible "auger" design that takes it's torque from the side. It has no belly pan, it's using a lawnmower drive, if you seriously look at the auger design, you'll see it lacks the ability of a true auger to engage hardened snow pack ...It may appear to be the a new slice of bread, but it's a niche single stage blower with 2 stage handles/controls. Just my opinion, if you think it'll run your drive for 20 years, I'm not going to sway you, nor am I trying to For $50 more you can get a metal center drive auger from the same company that has nearly the same storage size.


This thread isn't about finding the toughest, most durable blower. It's about finding one that is easily maneuverable and the Snowmaster kicks ass in that department. It's a reasonable choice for the OP to consider for his Aunt, given their objectives.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

jtclays said:


> I guess you're right NJ, I have no place arguing with your keen logic. I wish you well with your fine machine


now, don't be a wise azz . lol. The point I'm making is that in our part of the country(not as much snow as your area) the QXE would be ideal. In your area your larger machine is better suited, I'm sure.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

matto said:


> This thread isn't about finding the toughest, most durable blower. It's about finding one that is easily maneuverable and the Snowmaster kicks ass in that department. It's a reasonable choice for the OP to consider for his Aunt, given their objectives.


Exactly. Larger is not better in this instance.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

Is there something with the Airens I should be concerned with? The dealer won't have a QXE back in-stock til later this week. We've narrowed it down to the QXE or the 24'' Ariens deluxe with power steering. Once the dealer has the QXE in-stock he said we can test drive them both and decide from there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think your aunt will like the toro simply because it is lighter. sounds like you'll be the one doing maintenance on her new blower regardless to which one she ends up with so either should give her many years of service, wait for the snow master to arrive at the dealer then go take her to compare the ariens and toro. take the truck, you'll be bringing one of them back to her house


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

DaBomb6988 said:


> I agree the Ariens is a rugged unit. My top pick of the 24" models. Guy I know who owns a snow removal business said they have dropped the Ariens out of the back of trucks. They pick'em up straighten out the chute and back to snowblowing. I just don't want her to buy something to heavy for her to use.


Did you mention the driveway surface? Is it smooth asphalt?


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes it is a paved driveway. Relatively smooth other than some slight wheel ruts.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

Got a call from the dealer today and they have a new SnowMaster 824 instock. Went over with my Aunt she tried it and the Ariens out. She is now the happy owner of a new Toro SnowMaster 824 QXE!! Takes delivery on Thursday.
I would like to thank everyone for their input!!! I scoffed at the QXE originally because it wasn't 2 Stage. But after all the recommendations I gave it a second look and realized it was perfect for her. Every video I watched made me more of a believer. I will update more once we get some snow. Glad she purchased something she could use and isn't intimidated by. Thanks again!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thank you for taking the time and helping your aunt with this complicated matter . congrats to your aunt on the purchase of her new snowblower


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

DaBomb6988 said:


> Got a call from the dealer today and they have a new SnowMaster 824 instock. Went over with my Aunt she tried it and the Ariens out. She is now the happy owner of a new Toro SnowMaster 824 QXE!! Takes delivery on Thursday.
> I would like to thank everyone for their input!!! I scoffed at the QXE originally because it wasn't 2 Stage. But after all the recommendations I gave it a second look and realized it was perfect for her. Every video I watched made me more of a believer. I will update more once we get some snow. Glad she purchased something she could use and isn't intimidated by. Thanks again!


awesome! Its the perfect machine for her.. Glad it worked out:icon-cheers:


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

DaBomb6988 said:


> Got a call from the dealer today and they have a new SnowMaster 824 instock. Went over with my Aunt she tried it and the Ariens out. She is now the happy owner of a new Toro SnowMaster 824 QXE!! Takes delivery on Thursday.
> I would like to thank everyone for their input!!! I scoffed at the QXE originally because it wasn't 2 Stage. But after all the recommendations I gave it a second look and realized it was perfect for her. Every video I watched made me more of a believer. I will update more once we get some snow. Glad she purchased something she could use and isn't intimidated by. Thanks again!


She'll love it just as I do!!! It may not technically be a two stage, but it has all the power of one, and faster too!! Just wait till she plays with the chute....:blowerhug:


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Dec 27, 2016)

I can't wait for her to take delivery! I want to try it out that chute!! It's got to be the easiest in the industry.


----------

